# snow blade



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a LS 4145 and a tc35 both have quick connect front loader. I have a long 7 ft snow blade that will hydraulically turn left or right with 2 cylinders on blade. It will go one way with no problem. I have to bring the tractor to a idle to make it go back the other way. I have switched the lines on both tractors, even bought a new cylinder. nothing works, it is the same on both. if you switch the lines on the tractor. Then it will go the other way fast, but still have to idle to get it to go back.... what could the problem be. I have changed the quick disconnects on the line and that didn't help, take them off and it will shoot fluid 10 ft... I dont' know what else to do


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

What are you plugging the hoses into (the loader control valve ?)


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I am going to assume that you are using the loader curl function for the angling.
I'd guess that your loader valves have a regenerative function in them on the dump function.
Some valves with the regen function will have a position which does not use the regen feature.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

LouNY said:


> I am going to assume that you are using the loader curl function for the angling.
> I'd guess that your loader valves have a regenerative function in them on the dump function.
> Some valves with the regen function will have a position which does not use the regen feature.


That is why I use the raise/lower function (diverter valve on my loader control valve).
I read several issues with using the dump/curl if the loader valve has regen feature.
Problems from the dump/curl regen feature can act very similar to what the OP is experiencing.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

i have 2 sets of valves on back of tractor, to connect things to. also have 4 levers in cab, i used one set on back and ran hoses all the way to front following the loader to the middle, there are 2 hoses and 2 connects on the blade...tried this on new holand tc 35 and the ls 4145, it does the same thing on both tractors. I have tried it on both sets in the ls tractor. it still doen't work, goes fast one way, and need to idle to go back the other way


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

DK35vince said:


> What are you plugging the hoses into (the loader control valve ?)


the take offs on the back of the LS we have 2 sets there. their not connected to the loader up and down or the bucket dump


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

You plugged into the rear remotes.
Should work fine there.
I would suspect a bad quick connect, but you say you already checked.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If you are coming off the rear remotes and getting that kind of behavior something is wrong some where.
What type of cylinder(s)on on your blade?
You say you have changed one?
Is there only one or are there two cylinders?
Are they single action cylinders or double?
How are the hoses run and attached?


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

LouNY said:


> If you are coming off the rear remotes and getting that kind of behavior something is wrong some where.
> What type of cylinder(s)on on your blade?
> You say you have changed one?
> Is there only one or are there two cylinders?
> ...


there are 2 cylinders, they are double action,


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

they are double action cylinders, and I checked the connection and it is right


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

How do you have them plumbed;
is one line going to the base of one cylinder and the rod end of the other,
and the other line to the base of the other cylinder and the rod end of the first?










If that is how they are plumbed, then I would disconnect one line feeding them,
pressure the other from the tractor one cylinder should extend and the other retract,
when they reach the end of travel maintain pressure for a few seconds there should be no more fluid returning from the cylinders.
If good switch lines and try the other line.
Both cylinders should be operating smoothly and steady.

My picture isn't as clear as I hoped it would be.
Hope it makes sense to you.
The left feed line goes to the base of the left cylinder and too the rod end of the right cylinder.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

LouNY said:


> How do you have them plumbed;
> is one line going to the base of one cylinder and the rod end of the other,
> and the other line to the base of the other cylinder and the rod end of the first?
> 
> ...


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

i connected the blade to tractor and did this, it seamed to help but it still is slow, i have to idle to get it to go back


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

it could be a bad hose. I'd try it with just 1 cylinder, then the other. that would help pinpoint where the problem lies. you could also temporarily plumb it as 2x single acting cylinders and see what happens.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

Groo said:


> it could be a bad hose. I'd try it with just 1 cylinder, then the other. that would help pinpoint where the problem lies. you could also temporarily plumb it as 2x single acting cylinders and see what happens.


 ok I will try that, you might be on to something


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

as it did this with both tractors,,,a hose could be the problem


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It is possible for a hose to be ballooning internally and pinching off flow, very unusual but has happened.


----------

